
How to transfer Google’s 2-factor authentication to a new iphone - chetanahuja
http://www.brianckeegan.com/2016/09/how-to-transfer-googles-2-factor-authentication-to-a-new-iphone/
======
snyderize
Or just restore from a backup?

